# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Light fitting socket always live?

## Jonn

We have recently bought a 1920's home in Perth and whilst replacing some blown globes in the light fittings noticed that the bulb socket is always live. I have tested it with my trusty volt stick and it shows power there even when the switch is turned off. 
Using my very limited knowledge I'm assuming they have wired it to switch the neutral and not active. Does that sound right? 
Not planning on fixing it myself but I don't like the thought of having it live when trying to change the bulbs out. 
If that's they way it's meant to be I'll just switch the power off at the meterbox to make it safe otherwise I'll add this onto the list for the sparky when I get one in. 
Thanks, 
Jon

----------


## applied

Using a death stick is probably not the best diagnostic tool there is probably a permanent active terminated behind in the common or loop terminal thats giving you a false reading. 
Best practice is to isolate the power when changing globes anyway.

----------


## chalkyt

Yep to the above, what you have is fairly normal. It is common to bring an active and neutral to the light fittings (sounds like a batten holder in your case) from the switchboard, then take a twin active and switch wire down to the switch. The "permanent" active should be terminated in a "loop" connector that you can't touch when changing the bulb. But as above, not a bad idea to have the power off when changing, I have seen light fittings break away when trying to remove a stuck bulb, revealing the live connection.

----------


## Jonn

Thanks guys. I'm taking the safe approach and switching off at the box now.

----------


## applied

Probably the best approach better to be safe. I have on occasions had globes break off in my hand trying to remove them and had the holder spin around and short out. Not fun I can assure you but sometimes it is not possible to just turn off the power in hospitals and restaurants.

----------


## bmcosta

loop at the lights my friend. Often better access than loop at the switch

----------


## olfella

Jon, your volt stick is more than likely picking up active loop connected to your socket.  The only real way to test this would be with a volt meter.  Should be fine to continue to keep using until you get it checked by a sparky.

----------

